# How to string hang tags in an automated way



## ruccc (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi,
***sorry for my English***
We are a brand selling eco-friendly and fair trade shirts. We eant to add hang tags on our shirts in an automated way (we need to string more than 2,000 hang tags right now).
I have found some guns than do the knot very easy (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2b0MU85ANY), but the string it uses needs a plastic piece on it. As we care for the enviorment, we are looking for a plastic-free string, so that's we found we just need to tie the knot, but althought I know there's a way to do it automatized (see here: https://finishlinecorp.com/ties2elastic/3-hang-tag-string-methods/), I don't know how to do it.

Anyone has an idea? A machine? A gun?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Try this.... 
Towa Tagtach Tagging Attacher Gun uses thread for attaching hang tags on clothing, jewelry and luxury goods for a professional appearance


----------



## ruccc (Oct 1, 2014)

Hmmm, interesting... I will have a look at that.

Thanks.


----------

